

Ads Posted on Facebook Strike Some as Off-Key  - apowell
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/04/technology/04facebook.html

======
mschaecher
Unfortunately these shady advertising campaigns aren't just limited to
internet advertising networks anymore. I live in Nebraska and listen to a lot
of radio (unfortunately) while on the road, in turns out these kind of ads are
taking over the airwaves as well.

There are credit collectors running ads that sound like a PSA from the
government regarding a 'bailout for consumers struggling from credit card
debt. If your last name begins with A through M call today, or N - Z call
tomorrow' There are no less than ten variations of this ad running on 3-4
radio stations in Nebraska.

I also hear a ton of shady commercials for weight loss supplements that end if
with "WARNING: IF YOU LOSE 10 POUNDS IN 10 DAYS DISCONTINUE USE" Really?! That
happens?! Doubt it, but for a lot of unsophisticated listeners that could be a
value proposition rather than a warning. I heard 2-4 Acai Berry ads last night
alone.

It's not like these radio commercials are being launched on some self ad
network, where no body checks it before airing. Hell some of them are even
read by the DJs at the radio station as part of the ad buy.

------
Groxx
* shock and awe __* low quality ads on _Facebook???_ Say it ain't so!

FB has encouraged some of the worst ads I've seen on this side of my spam
filter.

~~~
michael_dorfman
So, higher quality ads should stand out, right?

I've been toying with the idea of running a PPC campaign on Facebook, to
compare the ROI to Adwords.

Any advice on how to avoid the pitfall of "low quality ads" that you find to
be endemic?

~~~
Groxx
Well, the Izzard / iPad connection is weak, illogical, and confusing. Avoid
non sequitur connections, unless going for humor (and then beware that it's
hard to do with small space).

Insulting / offensive is bad too. I've found a number like that.

------
tewks
They've got a major issue.

Facebook is a site where users are highly unlikely to be in buy mode.

